# Cover I got for my Kindle Fire



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered this cover from Amazon, and I'm so pleased with it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006W2HSB4/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details It rotates so you can view your screen either landscape or portrait, it's lightweight, has an elastic closure, no corner straps, and best of all, it only cost $17.50. Oh, and it's pink, I love pink. It comes in other colors too. Here's some up-close pictures.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a beautiful Fire cover! I can see why you love it!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks nice. . .the plain brown is only $9.99 with Prime shipping. . .so I decided to give it a try.  If I like it I can always get other colors.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Love the case, Patricia!  Thanks for posting it - I have looked for interesting and fuctional cases for the Fire and didn't see that one.  Although I am not really a pink person, they also make a red croc case that has my name on it.   And the black embossed one with the flowers, just like the pink one but kind of dramatic looking . . . ooooh  

They are both in my Amazon cart as we speak, now to decide which one . . . .

Lilith


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting that, Patricia - thatcase is beautiful. I have a brown case that is perfectly functional, but I've been craving something prettier!  I'm just about to buy it!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm buying the one with the black embossed flowers...


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Sweet cover. 
I like that you can swivel it while still in the stand. I think I may give this one a shot. The red croc is just my speed.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice case Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wanted to give you guys one warning - this thing smells terrible when you take it out of the box!  But it goes away after a day or so.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Oooh.. that purple one is gorgeous too! At that price, a person could definitely get more than one. I also like the dark pink croc one. (Of course, I don't HAVE a Fire... but I still had to look drool.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh wow - I really like that!  I'd ordered the Vipertek and it supposedly shipped on the 20th but I haven't received it yet - I contacted them through Amazon tonight.  Of course at those prices it's easy to pick up yet another one...it would only be my third....


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Oh wow - I really like that! I'd ordered the Vipertek and it supposedly shipped on the 20th but I haven't received it yet - I contacted them through Amazon tonight. Of course at those prices it's easy to pick up yet another one...it would only be my third....


Me too. I contacted them and got an answer. I'm curious to see if they tell you the same thing they told me.
I hate it when companies ship with USPS since there is no tracking 

I ordered the purple cover like Patricia's and it should be here today. It must be from a close facility since I didn't pay for overnight shipping.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Me too. I contacted them and got an answer. I'm curious to see if they tell you the same thing they told me.
> I hate it when companies ship with USPS since there is no tracking


Heard back from them this morning - they said they're sending another ("re-shipping") and it should be here in 2-5 days.

I figured the first package would show up in the mail today since I'd contacted them yesterday, but it didn't.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That's similar to the one I have. I love the rotating case:

http://www.amazon.com/Deft-Dante-360-Multi-angle-Horizontal/dp/B006570ORQ/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1328296461&sr=8-21


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine arrived today. . .actually pretty nice looking. . . .a bit of a chemical smell but I've no doubt that will fade.

It's more compact than the AYL that had the fire stuck on with the silicone sticky thing.  The AYL's elastic closure is nicer. . .I'm concerned this one will stretch out of shape and not work well.  

I'll give it a fair shake, though. 

I do like it better than the ones that cover all the edges of the fire like that posted by Hoosiermamam. . .that's just my personal preference, though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree about the elastic piece, Ann, looks like underwear elastic doesn't it?  i do like how the elastic is on the back side when it's closed, at least it's not 'in your face'.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Got my black flowers embossed cover today, love it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That black is very pretty!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I usually read the newspaper each morning. . . would prop up the Fire in the Vertical Position.  With this case the footprint on the desk is larger than with the AYL case.  

There are two 'slots' to rest the fire in.  The one closer to the hinge end holds it at a better angle I think, but it seems less steady.  With nothing behind the case, if I tap too hard on the 'next article' arrow, it could easily collapse to flat.  I'm not worried about damaging the Fire -- unless it subsequently slid off the front of the desk, but it's definitely annoying.  So I'm using it in the front slot which is more stable but not the optimal angle for ME.  

I feel like either would work fine when horizontal -- it's the extra weight at the top when vertical that makes it just a bit top-heavy and it turns out that's the way I'm most likely to use it.

After sitting open all night the smell has greatly dissipated, though still there if your nose is close.

I don't feel the case is as good for reading 'like a book' as it's not easy to bend the flap all the way back.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that's a very fair assessment, Ann, I agree with everything you noted.  I very rarely do any actual book reading on my Fire but I have noticed the cover is a little difficult to fold back.  And I know it defeats the purpose of having this cover that rotates, but I sit mine on my Coyl Cushion almost any time I'm using it.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I ordered one and it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I only hesitated because I saw there was a blue embossed for the iPad (that looks like it's actually a lovely teal in all the pics)  but that Colorado is not available at this time for the Fire. I finally decided I wanted the pink...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tam....LOL....your auto correct does the same as mine, it changed COLOR to COLORADO!!!  So annoying sometimes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . I'm thinking I'm going to switch back to the AYL.

Because of the way the easel works, it doesn't work well for me at church. . . .I need the cover to fold all the way back.  This week I just took it OUT and put it on the music stand, but then it turned off because of the power button.  Oops.  So I turned it back on and flipped it over. . .but I wasn't really excited about it hovering on the stand over the marble floor with no protection at all.  AND there's no where for me to conveniently keep the stylus.

So I'm glad I only spent the $10 as it's not really working for me.

Live and learn!


----------



## DebenEnt (Dec 16, 2011)

This kinda pees all over my lovely fabric one doesn't it. Bad positioning on the forum, directly above my post. Boo hoo


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . I'm thinking I'm going to switch back to the AYL.
> 
> Because of the way the easel works, it doesn't work well for me at church. . . .I need the cover to fold all the way back. This week I just took it OUT and put it on the music stand, but then it turned off because of the power button. Oops. So I turned it back on and flipped it over. . .but I wasn't really excited about it hovering on the stand over the marble floor with no protection at all. AND there's no where for me to conveniently keep the stylus.
> 
> ...


Sorry it didn't work for you Ann. I must admit that even tho I like the rotating part of it and being able to "prop" it, I don't use mine that way for often. I prop mine on my Coyl Cushion almost every time I use it, and I rarely take it out of the house. Like you said, live and learn, I hate to admit how many covers I have for my Keyboard that haven't worked out. I've used more discretion with covers for my Touch, I'm using the lighted cover and never take it out of the cover.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Not good for reading because the front wont fold all the way back? Bummer. It's quite handsome and utilitarian.

Do you think that the leather would loosen up more to make it work better over time?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

One thing I've learned - just like there's always something new and better in technology and gadgets, there's always something new and better in cases and covers! I told myself I was going to keep it simple with the Fire, but somehow I now have two "simple" covers and a KlearKase, and now another cover on the way! At least the KlearKase was a freebie!

BTW - the KlearKase is amazingly easy compared to that crazy instruction sheet for assembling this one for the K2. It says it is not submersible and does not blowy, but it seems like the Fire is extremely well protected. Will report more after my vacation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Not good for reading because the front wont fold all the way back? Bummer. It's quite handsome and utilitarian.
> 
> Do you think that the leather would loosen up more to make it work better over time?


Maybe. . . . I didn't try to force it at all.

The other thing is that the rotater doesn't have any way to 'lock' the position. . . even just a click slot or something. . . so I'd have it in my lap in position but if I shifted slightly, the angle of the thing would change relative to the rest of the case, and then I'd have to readjust it. I'd have liked if I could click it into place so the cover wouldn't keep rotating.

If 90% of the time you want to use it propped and horizontal, it works great. . . .it's other configurations where it is non-optimal. And, for me, those other configurations are the ones I use the most.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Do you think that the leather would loosen up more to make it work better over time?


I don't think it is real leather. The title says it is but the description calls it "pu leather" which makes me think it is a really good fake leather. And because I like to google... and it sounds like it should stretch a little:



> PU (Poly) Synthetic Leather is a man made material that will represent the look and feel of Genuine Leather but in fact is NOT. This PU material is far less durable, considerably cheaper in cost, and may not last long if used often. This material is extremely pliable and will stretch kind of like a spandex material. It has a more shiny appearance and generally is far less thick than real leather. Grooves similar to your fingerprints are mechanically pressed into the material to give it that REAL look. These grooves are far less defined and are hairlike impressions. This material for the most part is Waterproof and easily cleaned or maintained. For persons on a tight budget this material is the way to go. It's about half the cost of real leather products and will still look awesome in your collection.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for that additional info ladies!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Love it!  I use my Fire to play games only.  Any suggestions as to which case might work best for me?  Maybe just a silicon skin of some kind?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Love it! I use my Fire to play games only. Any suggestions as to which case might work best for me? Maybe just a silicon skin of some kind?


Do you generally use it in portrait or landscape orientation? Do you want/need to be able to prop it up as you use it, or will you hold it?


----------



## binokilo (Feb 11, 2012)

This is great accessories i always like to use in my work also.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I have just been enabled.  Should receive mine on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

When I got mine last week the smell of the imitation leather and the lining was indeed horrible! I left it sitting out in our spare bedroom, opened, for several days and it aired out nicely. Now if I put my face right up to it I can detect the faintesst whiff of that smell, but I don't notice it when using my Fire.

I also tried folding it back to read, and the weight of the tablet itself keeps it in the folded position.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Tam said:


> One thing I've learned - just like there's always something new and better in technology and gadgets, there's always something new and better in cases and covers! I told myself I was going to keep it simple with the Fire, but somehow I now have two "simple" covers and a KlearKase, and now another cover on the way! At least the KlearKase was a freebie!


Famous last words. I don't think it's possible to avoid outfitting the Kindles while simultaneously frequenting the Kindle Accessory thread. At least not for me 

Thanks, everyone, for your evaluations of this cover. Like Patricia, I love pink, and was tempted but y'all saved me a little cash, and, although, like Tam, I was going to 'keep it simple', I'm favoring an Oberon, but mostly because they're going to be changing the purple (lightening it up a little).

And what is an AYL cover?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Famous last words. I don't think it's possible to avoid outfitting the Kindles while simultaneously frequenting the Kindle Accessory thread. At least not for me
> 
> Thanks, everyone, for your evaluations of this cover. Like Patricia, I love pink, and was tempted but y'all saved me a little cash, and, although, like Tam, I was going to 'keep it simple', I'm favoring an Oberon, but mostly because they're going to be changing the purple (lightening it up a little).
> 
> And what is an AYL cover?


Juli, best I can tell, an AYL cover is the Amazon lighted cover for the Kindle Keyboard. I don't know what AYL stands for though?

I'm not really interested in getting an Oberon for my Fire, I think it'll add too much weight. And I actually have an Oberon for my Kindle Keyboard that I don't use, and my Fire fits in it. A little tight, but it does fit.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Juli, best I can tell, an AYL cover is the Amazon lighted cover for the Kindle Keyboard. I don't know what AYL stands for though?
> 
> I'm not really interested in getting an Oberon for my Fire, I think it'll add too much weight. And I actually have an Oberon for my Kindle Keyboard that I don't use, and my Fire fits in it. A little tight, but it does fit.


No, AYL is a company that was selling a really nice cover for the Fire (and for the new Kindles as well) - I have one for my Fire and then got one for my K$79 - lightweight, no corner straps or anything, the Kindle is held with a silicon pad that's very sticky (but doesn't leave any residue on the Kindle). For some reason AYL seems to have been banned from Amazon, none of their stuff (which included speakers, device covers and styluses, among other things) is there any more. I think I read somewhere that there had been complaints about AYL asking for reviews on Amazon. It's a shame, because they're pretty nice covers for the price.

I thing AYL stands for A Young Life.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

Meemo said:


> No, AYL is a company that was selling a really nice cover for the Fire (and for the new Kindles as well) - I have one for my Fire and then got one for my K$79 - lightweight, no corner straps or anything, the Kindle is held with a silicon pad that's very sticky (but doesn't leave any residue on the Kindle). For some reason AYL seems to have been banned from Amazon, none of their stuff (which included speakers, device covers and styluses, among other things) is there any more. I think I read somewhere that there had been complaints about AYL asking for reviews on Amazon. It's a shame, because they're pretty nice covers for the price.
> 
> I thing AYL stands for A Young Life.


I did read about a company, don't know if it was AYL that was giving discounts to people who left 5 star reviews on their products and that of course is a big no no..not fair because then you get unfair product reviews and people who are looking for fair reviews don't get them. As I said I don't know if it was this company...or maybe more then one company was found out to be doing this.

Found this after googling:
http://litreactor.com/news/amazon-banning-reviews-from-paid-publicity-websites


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

dax123 said:


> I did read about a company, don't know if it was AYL that was giving discounts to people who left 5 star reviews on their products and that of course is a big no no..not fair because then you get unfair product reviews and people who are looking for fair reviews don't get them. As I said I don't know if it was this company...or maybe more then one company was found out to be doing this.
> 
> Found this after googling:
> http://litreactor.com/news/amazon-banning-reviews-from-paid-publicity-websites


I think Vipertek was briefly offering a rebate on a Kindle Fire cover if you gave it a review (don't know if they specified what KIND of review) - and their stuff isn't on Amazon any more either (I do have a Vipertek cover for my Fire and would've given it a good review if they were still there). My second AYL cover came with a paper asking me to review it, and saying something along the lines of "If you can't give us a 5-star review, please let us know if there's an issue we can resolve". Both the Vipertek & AYL Fire covers were priced REALLY low when they were introduced, $5.00 I think, including shipping they each came to $9.99.

It's a shame - I like both covers and would definitely recommend them if they were still available - in fact I rarely review stuff on Amazon, but I did write a review of the AYL cover (think I gave it 4 stars).


----------



## ColcaSac (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, you've got a great cover here Patricia! It looks so feminine and sophisticated.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I love your cover Patricia! I have my eye on the pink crock one 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Quite a nice cover!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I finally ordered the black embossed one - love it!  Very classy looking and feminine without being too girly . . .  yes, it did smell at first but that has dissipated.

I usually hold the Fire in my lap when I am reading or playing games (mostly in portrait mode) and I also like to read holding the cover like a book (I have a cover that opens up like a book for my Kindle Keyboard and I love reading like that).  

I really like this case for viewing movies, I can prop it up in landcape mode and it's at the perfect angle for watching.

Thanks for recommending the cover, Patricia.  It's a winner!

Lilith


----------

